# Seeking Friends in Manchester that understand infertility



## kitkatd (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi everyone
I am looking to chat to people on here and meet up once in a while for a drink and/or bite to eat.
I am currently on sick benefit until the end of the month and I am so bored and driving my partner mad lol
I am also on the 2ww and I always feel it is the worst part.
I really hope this works, it's so emotionally draining going through this journey and it would be nice to talk to people that understand it all.
Please send me a private message if you are happy to chat and we can share stories.
Thanks and good luck ladies


----------



## Moonface kitty (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Kitkatd,   am down in Manchester and  live just ten mins away from the city centre   would love to meet up as am currently out of work likewise, well I sort of packed in my job maybe two weeks ago, just had enough of it will p.m you soon  good luck during your tww. 

Will be nice to meet up as I now tend to spend all my free time stalking f.f, sleeping or talking to my cat as everyone I know is usually at work   xx


----------



## kitkatd (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi
I love the name Issac.
Where did you have your treatment ? It's great you are pregnant


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi, we're not far from manchester either, nice to talk to ppl who understands, we've had a break from ff with what's happened and just thinking about where we go from here. Things are still raw and we're concentrating on home improvements and getting ourselves physically and emotionally more healthier x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Divas*, hope your both doing ok.  Xx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hiya jam&cream we're getting there, to be honest a bit up and down really, but we will get there. At the minuite I'm terrified of getting another BFP as I know I'll be neurotic and convinced it'll happen again, hence not trying for a wee while. 

How are you doing? Any word on the Ivf? X


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry just read your signature, I wouldn't of wrote what I did if I'd ov seen, wish you the very best for OTD!!! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you. I'm dreading test day to be honest. We're going to test on wed, I'll be 11dp5dt  
Glad your both looking after yourselves. It must be awfully hard, hopefully you'll both feel strong enough to try again soon xx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Fingers crossed for wens!! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Will do thank you. Take care of each other. X


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thinking about you jam&cream such a cruel journey xxxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi ladies

I'm a Manchester girl if you ever do a meet up, I was St Mary's by now I'm at Care Manchester

Lilly x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Divas*, thank you. It is cruel and so hard at times. Hope your both ok. Xx


----------



## tizzy03 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey
We are a lesbian couple. About an hour away from Manchester. Just started out on the egg sharing ivf path about 5 weeks ago. Had a scan which was fine and now waiting for amh bloods to come back. 

We did try for a year doing home inseminations so do understand this whole trying business and how depressing it can be! 

Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Tizzy good luck! We're not starting again for a while, the emotions are just too raw x


----------

